# Problems with sports watch.



## Chris Hobson (Nov 1, 2017)

In the past I have sung the praises of my Tomtom multi-sports watch. It records my activities and gives me lots of encouragement via little graphics that recognise my humble achievements. However, these gadgets have not been without their problems. The first one just died when it was only a year old. My second one came to a sticky end when I managed to drop it on a tiled floor and broke the glass. The third one is still going strong but the cable that connects to a USB socket for charging and communicating with my computer has just had to be replaced. One of the four little contacts at the watch end of the cable had somehow got bent. I managed to straighten it enough to get it to work again and ordered a replacement on the internet.

The replacement arrived very promptly and, after checking that it was the correct one I threw the old one away. When I tried to use it though, I found that it was slightly too small to plug the watch into. Trying to plug it in resulted in the two halves of the casing coming apart and the little circuit board inside falling out. One of the contacts fell off and one of the little cables came off.

Usually when buying stuff off the internet I take a look at the reviews to make sure that the vendor and the product are both OK. This time I was in a bit of a hurry and didn't take the time to look at the reviews. Of course, once I had encountered a problem I looked at them. There was only one review and it said "Totally useless, it fell apart the first time that I tried to use it." It was fairly cheap so I couldn't be bothered to send it back for a refund. A scathing review has been posted to warn anyone else who might be thinking of buying one. I have now bought a genuine Tomtom cable and I'm happy again.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 1, 2017)

Buyer beware!  Sorry to hear about the mishaps and wasted energy/money Chris


----------

